# Play sand



## Jeepguy (Mar 19, 2008)

Play sand is awsome, it takes a while to clear up but once it does it looks so natural. I will post pics when I get a new camera, mine decided to break. I also got some free fish, 3 lab fry and 3 mystry fry. I did not want them, but my buddy was going to flush them. He learned the hard way 6 chiclids are not good for a 10G tank. Not how I planned the tank, but I feel better that I will at least give them the chance to grow out and find homes that will be good for them.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

I've never had a problem with playsand clearing.

you have to wash it really well to begin with, but after that it stays cloud free.

the light colour is the only thing I dont like about it. I spent around 3 hours washing 88lb worth, and despite pouring the water straight in via a hose I had no cloudiness whatsoever upon my first fill, and nothing since, even with my jetting out debris from behind rocks


----------



## Jeepguy (Mar 19, 2008)

Mine is really dark, almost matches my sand stone. the mixed up size looks really cool, imperfection is a buetiful thing.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

i hate mine because it does not release nitrate gases and has the blackness growing beneath it. i dont mind stirring up my sand but i would have to do it every other day. and i hate having to move 150lbs of rocks in and out weekly to stir up sand. i wish i had gone with a larger grain. like 4mm. i love my aragonite grow out tank. but to buy 50-70lbs is not cheap. next redo or new tank is going to get silica or pool filter sand mixed with aragonite.


----------



## CHBGator (Oct 5, 2006)

dreday said:


> i hate mine because it does not release nitrate gases and has the blackness growing beneath it. i dont mind stirring up my sand but i would have to do it every other day. and i hate having to move 150lbs of rocks in and out weekly to stir up sand. i wish i had gone with a larger grain. like 4mm. i love my aragonite grow out tank. but to buy 50-70lbs is not cheap. next redo or new tank is going to get silica or pool filter sand mixed with aragonite.


if this is a FW tank get some MTS they will do the job for you.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

MTS??? not sure what that is.
snails???


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

MTS = Malaysian Trumpet Snails.

It's also an acronym for _Multiple Tank Syndrome_ which is a condition that affects most of us here. :wink:


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

LMFAO

yea i am working on getting another 75g.... that would make 4 large tanks not including the fry 10s.


----------

